
Adulterated Swift - ingve
http://furbo.org/2016/05/20/adulterated-swift/
======
chillacy
It's obvious that most of the heavy lifting is being done by apple's framework
code written in objC, but that doesn't mean it has to be dynamic all the way
up. Underneath that is all the BSD C code and device drivers. My device
drivers are probably all using manual malloc/free without reference
counting... just because they chose to write it that way doesn't mean we have
do that in our application logic, and vice versa. That's the power of
abstraction.

While I think there are some nice conveniences enabled by dynamic dispatch,
like KVO and cocoa bindings, after using them, I find them to be a stringly
typed mess.

------
melloclello
Isn't Apple working on a new UI framework, UXKit? One could idly speculate
that it might be written in Swift...

~~~
masters3d
Uxkit was just a private objc OS X mapping of uikit that is used privately by
the the photos.app on the Mac. Objc is not going anywhere, in the same way
that "pure" C did not go away entirely.

